

Here's Why You Can't Find a Technical Co-Founder - thinkapps
http://blog.thinkapps.com/entrepreneurship/heres-cant-find-technical-co-founder/

======
surferbayarea
Great article on the skills to look for in a technical co-founder. Dispels the
myth that you need a rockstar machine learning expert from Stanford/Google to
build your consumer app idea.

~~~
dang
No astroturfy comments on Hacker News, please. Users invariably complain, and
it ends up hurting your cause.

